

ECMAScript 6 support in Firefox - tbassetto
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/JavaScript/ECMAScript_6_support_in_Mozilla

======
drinchev
Support of ECMAScript Harmony is far away from any production development.
It's useful for experiments and geeky "OMG, that's awesome!" statements. I'm
pretty sure this will be in the backyard for another 5 years, until the specs
are finished and there is some official specification document.

